# I'll pass.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

When I am doing some quiz with someone where I have to guess something, I want to say that I have no idea what the answer is and want to pass. What is the Finnish word for "pass" and how can I say this?


----------



## Gavril

According to my dictionary (WSOY), the word for “pass” in a card game is _passata_. But, it’s not a card game you’re talking about.

Is there a more general word for _pass_ in a game? (Not _pass = ”_syöttää_”, _but rather_ = ”_olla pelaamatta yhdessä tai useammassa kierroksessa”)

Myös minua kiinnostaa tietää, onko samaa merkitsevä vaihtoehto sanalle _passata_?


----------



## Hakro

EVOO, why don't you say simply "En tiedä, en osaa vastata"?

In quiz games we often say "ohi" or (especially in card games) "pass" like in English.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You could also consider "Jätän tämän väliin".


----------



## sammio

Ohi works in any game so I highly recommend that one, it's also the most natural way to say it. For me at least.


----------



## Hakro

sammio said:


> Ohi works in any game so I highly recommend that one, it's also the most natural way to say it. For me at least.


For me too. I agree 100%.


----------

